# Upgrade from a mignon but similar in size.



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys time to look at an upgrade for my Eureka Mignon. I am asking on here because ideally I would like something similar in size due to positioning of machine in kitchen is underneath cupboards.

Just wondered what's a good logical step up from this.

I tend to drink espresso only

Many thanks

Gary


----------

